# Cherry Barbs, Harlequin Rasboras or Glowlight Tetra's



## soccermatt (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been cycling my tank for my sister for Christmas for several weeks now. There is almost no ammonia, and i am hoping nitrite will soon drop. I know i should just wait until the tank is completely cycled but she would really like to get the fish for Christmas, so i was planning on getting some on Christmas eve. 

I am currently looking at the first schooling fish that i would like to add. So Far its between:
8 Glowlight tetra's
6 Harlequin Rasboras
6 Cherry Barbs

I would do water changes today tomorrow and thursday, to get nitrite levels below .25, and then would continue to do so to keep them below that. I would also only get 3 to start with. 

What do you think would be the best school of fish, and i am also open to hear other suggestions. 

Once the school is settled i would also like to add a couple platies.

Thanks


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

So you wanna see who's best to put in there first from the 3 named ones, if I understand you correctly.... I'd have to say the Barb's are little less sensitive then the Tetra or Rasbora's. But if you plan on getting Platy's anyway, I'd honestly have to say, start with the platy.

I know you posted about the Christmas tank before, but honestly I can't recall its size. All the fish you currently picked need to all live in schools, that said however they also all occupy the same region within the tank, maybe its an opition for you (your sissy) to consider adding bottom fish and/ or fish that prefer the upper region then all the same? I just don't wanna wind up seeing this neat gift idea going down the drain from over/ unfortunate stocking in the end...


----------

